# Dang: K2 Raygun or GNU Carbon Credit Series BTX



## ecks (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't been able to ride the carbon credit but the Raygun is such a solid board. I almost didn't want to start riding my Proto because I was so surprised at how well the Raygun rode all over the mountain, even jumps and jibbing. If you are more powder oriented I think the bigger Raygun would be better unless someone can chime in about the Carbon Credit.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

ecks said:


> I haven't been able to ride the carbon credit but the Raygun is such a solid board. I almost didn't want to start riding my Proto because I was so surprised at how well the Raygun rode all over the mountain, even jumps and jibbing. If you are more powder oriented I think the bigger Raygun would be better unless someone can chime in about the Carbon Credit.


The CC is designed as a do everything fun board. The major difference in feel would be Gnu's Magnetraction (wavy edges) which keeps the CC locked in on icy or hardpack conditions. You can do a search here on SBF to read user impressions about magnetraction. It is great tech that adds up to a big performance difference.

What is your weight and foot size?


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Wiredsport said:


> The CC is designed as a do everything fun board. The major difference in feel would be Gnu's Magnetraction (wavy edges) which keeps the CC locked in on icy or hardpack conditions. You can do a search here on SBF to read user impressions about magnetraction. It is great tech that adds up to a big performance difference.
> 
> What is your weight and foot size?


Ah, yes. I heard it had that and I've read a bit about it on here. Sounds like a nice feature, I'll check that out in person. I'm 5'3" @ 165-170 lbs, size 9 boot.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

No one else has ridden the GNU? I'll have to ask an REI rep. Looks like Raygun for me.


----------



## ju87 (Mar 9, 2011)

i have a Gnu CC 153 from 10/11. It's a great board for a beginner and I'd say that the BoardInsiders review is pretty accurate. Also check out thegoodride's review


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Ah, yes. I heard it had that and I've read a bit about it on here. Sounds like a nice feature, I'll check that out in person. I'm 5'3" @ 165-170 lbs, size 9 boot.


For Gnu, you will dig the 153 CC. If you find yourself in Oregon, We will be happy to get you some turns on one.


----------



## Nolefan2011 (Mar 12, 2011)

The Carbon Credit is rockered, the Raygun is flat to rocker. I've seen it mentioned here by other and agree - in that I prefer flat camber tech for boxes and rails. So if you want to learn tricks, that's helpful. I can also say that the Raygun is a very fun, stable snowboard.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks d00ds. I walked to Sport Chalet on my lunch break and they had these GNU's out on display. Couldn't find my size but I took the 150 out of the sleeve. Looks pretty cool, the Magnetraction looks cool and I like that it doesn't have metal edges on the nose n' tail. The board didn't make me tingle like the Raygun did at first glance  I'm going to REI tomorrow to look at them both side by side.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 26, 2011)

+1 for the CC, it's a good board.
Never tried the Raygun.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot to ask: I'm assuming the GNU is a softer flex compared to the K2?

Edit: Nevermind. Man, the goodride's reviews on both have them pretty closely matched, I believe. K2= the better carver? That's a big plus for me.


----------



## Danger Mouse (Dec 13, 2011)

I own a 2011 Raygun. I'm still a n00b, but I really enjoy the board. I think I'm having an easier time learning on my board versus when I rented a board with traditional camber. I never road the CC but I read a lot of good reviews on it. I'm willing to bet you can't go wrong with either board. Part of my purchase really came down to price. I got my board in the summer during clearance.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Danger Mouse said:


> I own a 2011 Raygun. I'm still a n00b, but I really enjoy the board. I think I'm having an easier time learning on my board versus when I rented a board with traditional camber. I never road the CC but I read a lot of good reviews on it. I'm willing to bet you can't go wrong with either board. Part of my purchase really came down to price. I got my board in the summer during clearance.


I'm the opposite, I've never ridden the raygun but have a Carbon Credit. I love the board, last year was my first year and in the 20 days, I saw, ice, mashed potato pow, fluffy pow, corn snow, and slush, and the board handled everything like a champ. It seemed a little stiffer than that 5 flex, initially, but now it seems just about right. Soft enough or stiff enough to try anything, really.

It does seem like you can't go wrong with either board. I was fucking biased and bought one made in the USA, but that doesn't really mean shit, since none of my electronics are.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Danger Mouse said:


> I own a 2011 Raygun. I'm still a n00b, but I really enjoy the board. I think I'm having an easier time learning on my board versus when I rented a board with traditional camber. I never road the CC but I read a lot of good reviews on it. I'm willing to bet you can't go wrong with either board. Part of my purchase really came down to price. I got my board in the summer during clearance.





phony_stark said:


> I'm the opposite, I've never ridden the raygun but have a Carbon Credit. I love the board, last year was my first year and in the 20 days, I saw, ice, mashed potato pow, fluffy pow, corn snow, and slush, and the board handled everything like a champ. It seemed a little stiffer than that 5 flex, initially, but now it seems just about right. Soft enough or stiff enough to try anything, really.
> 
> It does seem like you can't go wrong with either board. I was fucking biased and bought one made in the USA, but that doesn't really mean shit, since none of my electronics are.


Much appreciated guys. With my $100 gift card, it makes the current season Raygun a few dollars more than last seasons  REI has both the Raygun and the Carbon Credit BTX($40 more than the K2) so it's $100 off whichever. I never received any help in the snowboard department the other day so I just took a good 6-8 minutes comparing the the 156 K2 and the 153 GNU. It was cool to see the difference in board profiles by laying them and myself on the ground. I do like the smaller size of the GNU, makes it seem like it's easy to maneuver. If I looked at it correctly, seems like the nose of the Raygun looks like it would plow over powder better. Wish the K2 had a sintered base like the GNU but ah well, I still like it a lot. Hopefully when I go next week, I'll have someone to help me out there too but according to 'the good ride''s review, the K2 could be in my favor by a little bit as it's supposedly better carving with than the GNU. That's cool that they really like both which also doesn't really help lol. I'm 100% I'd enjoy the hell out of either. Mmm..so that magnetraction is suppose to be wavy? I don't recall seeing any waves on the sidecut.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

The Gnu has an extruded base too, just so's ya know if that was the tipping point.
You can see the waves on the sidecut, you just gotta get a good angle.

I'd say if you're riding socal primarily, the gnu is the way to go because of BTX, the board can also take a pretty good beating but either board will be great.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

phony_stark said:


> The Gnu has an extruded base too, just so's ya know if that was the tipping point.
> You can see the waves on the sidecut, you just gotta get a good angle.
> 
> I'd say if you're riding socal primarily, the gnu is the way to go because of BTX, the board can also take a pretty good beating but either board will be great.


Ah, REI tells me: "Sintered base rides hard and fast, and is nearly maintenance free." I don't know GNU's tech. very well. Is the traction part of BTX or is it the profile? Making decisions is stupid


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Ah, REI tells me: "Sintered base rides hard and fast, and is nearly maintenance free." I don't know GNU's tech. very well. Is the traction part of BTX or is it the profile? Making decisions is stupid


REI is incorrect on this one, the Carbon Credit has an extruded base that's called something crazy like CBTXAlphaNinerOmega30000 or something. I guess it's like an extruded base but with some "upgrades". It's a good base, as fast as you want it to be with a fresh wax and pretty low maintenance and functional if you don't wax for a few trips.

BTX = Banana + MTX(Magetraction).


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

So I've decided to buy the Gnu CC, just don't know what size I'll be content with. Is the weight a big difference in boards to do 180 & 360?

Mainly to learn how to ride switch and do small jumps freeriding.

I am 5'6, 155 lbs, sz 8.5 shoes.

Gnu Carbon Credit - 150 or 153




I appreciate your help and knowledge.


----------



## phony_stark (Jul 2, 2011)

triumph.man said:


> So I've decided to buy the Gnu CC, just don't know what size I'll be content with. Is the weight a big difference in boards to do 180 & 360?
> 
> Mainly to learn how to ride switch and do small jumps freeriding.
> 
> ...


153, we're the same size and that's what I ride in a GNU. Weight won't make a difference for 360s and DEFINITELY won't make a difference doing 180s.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

It's REI. Pick one and go ride it this weekend. Don't like it, bring it back and get the other one.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> It's REI. Pick one and go ride it this weekend. Don't like it, bring it back and get the other one.


Hahah ahh..Yes, true  I still haven't picked one up yet. Haven't felt like it with this 'sandals and shorts' weather =/ I feel like I should buy a surfboard instead!


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> No one else has ridden the GNU? I'll have to ask an REI rep. Looks like Raygun for me.


you might as well asked a dead man, rei doesnt know jack sh8t about snowboards. theyre basically clerks. People shop there because of their return policy more than knowledge of their employees


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Get the Ray gun


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

snowjab said:


> you might as well asked a dead man, rei doesnt know jack sh8t about snowboards. theyre basically clerks. People shop there because of their return policy more than knowledge of their employees


Haha oddly enough, I couldn't find anyone to help compare after two visits! They're usually...almost OVERhelpful like when I'm just browsing. I think they're great(knowledgeable) with their bikes, hiking/camping/backpacking areas. Never asked a question in the snowboard section.


----------



## snowjab (Dec 22, 2010)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Haha oddly enough, I couldn't find anyone to help compare after two visits! I think they're great(knowledgeable) with their bikes, hiking/camping/backpacking areas. Never asked a question in the snowboard section.


Yea, im lucky enough to have them down the street and 2 snow shops within 1-2 miles from me. I always ask advise there and if REI has the product i usually go there due to their return policy and divedend credit.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

REI sent me an email about their winter clearance stuff. The GNU is being sold for $320!! Their website, for me, is a little wonky. The K2 raygun isn't on the site at all but I called a few days ago and they still have them in stock. It also shows the GNU at regular price until you put it in your cart  Damn...Too bad I work in a few minutes. I have to make it tomorrow to see if the Raygun is on sale too. Clearance+my $100 giftcard= Me happy!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Appears the K2 raygun is sold out online so that's why it's not on there. Can't even check the stock in store. My local store has 1 Raygun and 1 Carbon Credit, I put the K2 on hold but will be looking at both one more time after my 10 hour shift tomorrow. I forgot the exact price on the Raygun but it's under $300  $290-something? That would be a steal with my giftcard. They lowered a lot of other GNU's that I wasn't looking at before too haha like the rider's choice and dirty pillow.


----------



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

I was at REI earlier today and the raygun is $287 now.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

jely1990 said:


> I was at REI earlier today and the raygun is $287 now.


There we go, that sounds more like what the guy told me on the phone. Beautiful!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470 (Dec 7, 2011)

Cool! Bought the Raygun about 8 minutes before they closed haha. Had to haul ass after work to get there. The guy that put it on hold drew someone shooting a raygun on it :laugh: It was $287.93 with $22 big ones as tax so with the giftcard it was $209. Too bad I work today. Looking forward to my first ride of the season with this K2(snowed a bit yesterday)! Took one last look of the GNU and it just didn't click with me for some reason(except I like the shorter length a little better). Going to mount my Rome 390's on it after work


----------



## jely1990 (Dec 30, 2011)

Dim Mak 1470 said:


> Cool! Bought the Raygun about 8 minutes before they closed haha. Had to haul ass after work to get there. The guy that put it on hold drew someone shooting a raygun on it :laugh: It was $287.93 with $22 big ones as tax so with the giftcard it was $209. Too bad I work today. Looking forward to my first ride of the season with this K2(snowed a bit yesterday)! Took one last look of the GNU and it just didn't click with me for some reason(except I like the shorter length a little better). Going to mount my Rome 390's on it after work


:thumbsup:
Congrats on getting the raygun! It should be a lot of fun. And that's an awesome price.


----------

